# Went old school this weekend



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Left brutes alone and took it old school and had more fun then we do with the brutes lol 85 big red, 2000 300 4x4, and 2000 big bear 400 2wd 

http://i934.photobucket.com/albums/...5C2EAB-13281-00000600F0B9840E_zps5de1fda6.mp4

http://i934.photobucket.com/albums/...5BB74D-13281-00000603BE562DB5_zpse110398b.mp4


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok something with the couple vids are screwing up on photobucket which do I use the direct IMG HTML or what


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Probably didn't have to stop to fix anything all weekend either lol. Nice lookin rigs.


----------



## brute69 (Mar 7, 2012)

I have an 94 4wd Suzuki 250 I love that little beast it will go almost anywhere I've got to put some rings in it right now I got water in it and it smokes but it's fun to ride


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> Probably didn't have to stop to fix anything all weekend either lol. Nice lookin rigs.


Lol that's the truth there


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Everything went perfect and wherever we pointed that big red it went if it got stuck with the 25 zillas lol then get off it climbs out by itself almost instantly lol


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

hell yeah! I think I've had as much fun on my bear tracker as I've had on the renegade


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice looks like fun, I still like to ride my old 83 Big Red 200E


----------

